# What would happen if we blew up the Moon?



## Doublebase (Oct 3, 2005)

What would happen if we blew up the Moon?  What would happen to the Earth?  Just curious.  Scientifically speaking.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 3, 2005)

probably alot of chaos with the weather.  The moon also has an impact on the tides.


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

Death, and lots of it


----------



## maniclion (Oct 3, 2005)

Foreman would have nothing to howl at on those lonesome nights in the desert.  And Tough Old Mange would have nothing to stare at from his backyard and think of his lover howling so many miles away.


----------



## Vieope (Oct 3, 2005)

_I thought about that a few weeks ago, I thought it was such an original thought. Then I watched an anime of 15 years ago and they tried to do that. _


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

Assuming that the moon didn't blow up all over the Earth ending life as we know it: pretty messed up.

 A great many animals use the moon and the lunar cycle.  They would loose that and we would likely see a mass extinction.

 Plus, it would forever ruin the term "mooning."


----------



## maniclion (Oct 3, 2005)

Ooklah the Moc would roam the lands with Thundarr.


 By the way if you're ever in Hawaii try to get around to seeing Ooklah the Moc in concert.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Ooklah the Moc would roam the lands with Thundarr.
> 
> 
> By the way if you're ever in Hawaii try to get around to seeing Ooklah the Moc in concert.


 Hell yes!  







 Now I just have to figure out how to blow up the moon...


----------



## maniclion (Oct 3, 2005)

Once thought to be said by our Arnold: _"If we get rid of the moon, women, whose menstrual cycles are governed by the moon, will not get (pre-menstrual syndrome). They will stop bitching and whining."_


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 3, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Once thought to be said by our Arnold: _"If we get rid of the moon, women, whose menstrual cycles are governed by the moon, will not get (pre-menstrual syndrome). They will stop bitching and whining."_


 Or it will never shut off.


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

*If the moon didn't exist*

      This Friday is the full moon.  Most of us appreciate the beauty of the full moon which has driven men to poetic ventures and romantic emotions. But what if the moon did not exist? As you gaze at the full moon this week, try to imagine how things might be different with no moon orbiting our planet.


  Besides the obvious; no moonlit walks, no "Moon River" and no Apollo Moon landings (one small step for a man would have been a much bigger one,) there are some other important differences which would affect our lives tremendously.

      Many calendars were based on the 29 day cycle of the moon, in fact, the ancestral form of the word month, is moonth! Today, the Islamic and a  few other calendars are still based on the moon. Christians calculate the date of Easter by the full moon. Easter is the first Sunday after the first full moon after the Spring Equinox. The Chinese date their new year according the moon. Without the moon's  cycle we might have ended up with a very different way of keeping track of time.

      Imagine -- no solar or lunar eclipses. -and this would have changed our early views of the shape of the Earth. During a lunar eclipse the curved shadow of our planet can be seen moving across the face of the moon, giving away the round  shape of the Earth.

     Many of our vocabulary words are "moon oriented." The words "honeymoon" "'lunatic" "moon madness" and "moonflower" would not exist. And try to imagine us without the showy social pastime of "mooning!"

     Also, Earth would spin much faster without its orbiting moon. That's because the moon's gravity pulls on Earth's oceans. *The moon is largely responsible for the tides.* The pull of the moon, and ebb and flow of the tides, puts the brakes on Earth's daily rotation. Billions of years ago, Earth spun around on its axis much faster. *At one time, the cycle of day and night was less than ten hours long. If we'd never had a moon, we'd still have a shorter day.*

*    And, if Earth rotated faster*, other effects would come into play. Wind patterns would likely be stronger and longer lived. Consider the giant planet Jupiter, which rotates in about ten hours. Hurricanes on Jupiter can be enormous and last for centuries. Wind patterns stretch across the entire planet, giving the Jupiter  the banded appearance you can see if you look through a telescope.

     A constant gale force wind on Earth would have affected earthly life and evolution. Imagine working, talking, just walking around against the howling winds. Imagine trying to navigate a ship at sea. Exploration would have been greatly affected (much to the pleasure of some native peoples no doubt!) It is even possible that some life forms might not even exist under such conditions.


----------



## GFR (Oct 3, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Once thought to be said by our Arnold: _"If we get rid of the moon, women, whose menstrual cycles are governed by the moon, will not get (pre-menstrual syndrome). They will stop bitching and whining."_


 Schwarzenegger Blows Up the Moon
Former congressman and current MSNBC political commentator Joe Scarborough has had to apologize for claiming that Gov. Arnold Schwarzenegger wanted to blow up the moon. Scarborough had criticized Schwarzenegger for making the following remark:

"If we get rid of the moon, women, those menstrual cycles are governed by the moon, will not get (pre-menstrual syndrome). They will stop bitching and whining."

But although it's very believable that our Governor would have said something like that, in this case he was innocent. The remarks were actually made by a Schwarzenegger impersonator on the Howard Stern show.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Oct 3, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> Foreman would have nothing to howl at on those lonesome nights in the desert. And Tough Old Mange would have nothing to stare at from his backyard and think of his lover howling so many miles away.


*GOOD THING DR. fOREMAN AND I LIKE YOU SO WE DON'T HAVE TO PAY YOU AN UGLY VISIT*


----------



## maniclion (Oct 3, 2005)

Tough Old Man said:
			
		

> *GOOD THING DR. fOREMAN AND I LIKE YOU SO WE DON'T HAVE TO PAY YOU AN UGLY VISIT*


Any visit from the likes of you 2 is automatically deemed ugly by appearance alone.


----------



## Triple Threat (Oct 3, 2005)

Tough Old Man throws a fastball down the middle and manic hits it out of the park.


----------



## jasone (Oct 3, 2005)

Man, that would be a lot of cheese floating around.  We would need more crackers.


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 4, 2005)

We would all die. The moon stabalizes earths orbit around the sun. Without it we would have vast, random seasonal changes and the earth would be incapable of sustaining life..........."this scientific fact brought to you by Uncle Rich"...........................


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 4, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> We would all die. The moon stabalizes earths orbit around the sun. Without it we would have vast, random seasonal changes and the earth would be incapable of sustaining life..........."this scientific fact brought to you by Uncle Rich"...........................


 Uncle Rich, please don't ever write a science book. The effect the moon has on the seasonal changes of the earth is almost negligible. The tilt of the earth's axis of rotation is 23.4 degrees offset of the axis directly perpendicular to the earths orbital plane, and the rotational axis is nearly fixed in space regardless of the earths distance from the sun. Due to the tilt of the axis and the hemispheres of earth, seasonal changes are dependent upon which hemisphere is tilted toward the sun (summer) and away from the sun (winter). Even the ellipses of the earths orbit around the sun does not have enough impact to cause a seasonal change by itself. The loss of the moon would not cause any sort of drastic seasonal change. Look up the term "precession" and it will explain that due to the gravitational torque of the sun and moon, the earths axis changes about a half degree per century. The tides would be altered, but not the seasonal change.


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 4, 2005)

Yeah...look I just saw a show on the science channel and a guy with about 97 PHDs said the moon stabalizes the tilt of the earths rotation. Without it the fucking planet would spin all over the place and we'd all die from massive climate changes.

                                But what would he fucking know? He only teaches cosmology and physics at Harvard, when science programs arent hounding him to appear.....................Uncle Rich


----------



## GFR (Oct 4, 2005)

Post #12.....


----------



## Pepper (Oct 4, 2005)

I have heard the earth would start to wobble and the seasons would get all screwed up.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 4, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> Yeah...look I just saw a show on the science channel and a guy with about 97 PHDs said the moon stabalizes the tilt of the earths rotation. Without it the fucking planet would spin all over the place and we'd all die from massive climate changes.
> 
> But what would he fucking know? He only teaches cosmology and physics at Harvard, when science programs arent hounding him to appear.....................Uncle Rich


 Well Rich, do you think you could have heard wrong? Snack on this little tibit. An excerpt from the Cornell University Astronomy website. Important sections are in bold to help you better understand. Your mommy can tell you the meanings of the big words.

*What would happen if the moon fell out of orbit with Earth completely. Specifically, how would that affect climate, geology, etc.? 

Before I answer your question, you should understand that this will probably never happen. Only if a large object like Mars comes close to the Earth-Moon system is there any chance of an event like this happening. 

If the Moon did escape from Earth, the main effect would be the lack of tides on Earth. Tides are caused by the differential gravitational force on the equatorial regions: i.e. the region closer to the Moon experiences more gravitational force than the region on Earth away from the Moon. This results in the formation of high and low tides on different regions of the Earth. 

Other than tidal forces, there is no other geological or climatic influence of the Moon on Earth. There are issues like no more Moon to light up the night sky, no more solar eclipses, etc. but there will be no change in the geology or climate on Earth."

* 
 and this one is from a little unknown source called NASA

"_The presence of the Moon stabilizes Earth's wobble. This has led to a much more stable climate over billions of years, which may have affected the course of the development and growth of life on Earth."_

 So, even though the moon helps stabalize the Earth's wobble, it's effect is felt over BILLIONS OF YEARS, and if your a little rusty with your math Rich, that's a very long time, people don't live to be a billion years old Rich, so I doubt losing the moon today would kill us all, unless you plan on living another 999,999,970 years or so. These don't explain the results of having no moon at all, but if the moon were suddenly gone. Summary "_Without it the fucking planet would spin all over the place and we'd all die from massive climate changes_" is incorrect. 

http://curious.astro.cornell.edu/question.php?number=336

http://solarsystem.nasa.gov/planets/profile.cfm?Object=Moon&Display=OverviewLong


----------



## maniclion (Oct 4, 2005)

The particulars of the question are "what if we "blew up" the moon?"  Blew up could mean cause to explode or cause to expand like a balloon.  If we explode the moon fragments will surely come raining down on us causing some bad things.  Now if we were to balloon the Moon that would be cool, blow it up like 5 times bigger so that when you get those horizon moons that look bigger it'll be so massive it'll make you shit your pants or at least scream Holy shit that's a big Moon.


----------



## Eggs (Oct 4, 2005)

I think its hard for us to make a guess on what would happen, being that there are so many intricate things involved.

That said, it'd suck to not have the moon for late night swims, etc.


----------



## jasone (Oct 4, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> The particulars of the question are "what if we "blew up" the moon?"  Blew up could mean cause to explode or cause to expand like a balloon.  If we explode the moon fragments will surely come raining down on us causing some bad things.  Now if we were to balloon the Moon that would be cool, blow it up like 5 times bigger so that when you get those horizon moons that look bigger it'll be so massive it'll make you shit your pants or at least scream Holy shit that's a big Moon.


A genius at work.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Uncle Rich, please don't ever write a science book. The effect the moon has on the seasonal changes of the earth is almost negligible. The tilt of the earth's axis of rotation is 23.4 degrees offset of the axis directly perpendicular to the earths orbital plane, and the rotational axis is nearly fixed in space regardless of the earths distance from the sun. Due to the tilt of the axis and the hemispheres of earth, seasonal changes are dependent upon which hemisphere is tilted toward the sun (summer) and away from the sun (winter). Even the ellipses of the earths orbit around the sun does not have enough impact to cause a seasonal change by itself. The loss of the moon would not cause any sort of drastic seasonal change. Look up the term "precession" and it will explain that due to the gravitational torque of the sun and moon, the earths axis changes about a half degree per century. The tides would be altered, but not the seasonal change.


Rich is right dude. www.google.com

EDIT: Well, he is right that this is one theory about what would happen.



> Orbital instability. This has been the most controversial area of all. At first my reaction was, what orbital instability? Everybody knows that the radius of the earth's orbit _r = GM/v2_, where _G_ is the gravitational constant, _M_ is the mass of the sun, and _v_ is the earth's orbital velocity. In other words, orbital radius is independent of planetary mass, so despite the loss of 1/81 of the combined terralunar bulk, orbitwise the earth would rock on. Various individuals claim, though, that earth's orbit would become more elliptical, its axial tilt would become wobblier due to the influence of Jupiter, and who knows what else.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Oct 5, 2005)

Doublebase said:
			
		

> What would happen if we blew up the Moon? What would happen to the Earth? Just curious. Scientifically speaking.


Women would stop menstruating, and all of Mens problems would be solved!


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

The most interesting part of the question seems to be "what would
happen if there wasn't a moon"... because the question of what would
happen to the "bits" would be very much like asking what happens if an
asteroid hits the earth (although if a large enough chunk of the moon
were to collide, I'm sure it could be pretty crazy - see my thoughts
on that below).

Forgetting the direct human impact for a while, the ecological effects
would be massive:

* Smaller tides
 - would screw with marine life.
 - would mess up the weather too (other factors would also cause
this).

* Faster rotation rate of the earth (with no moon to slow it down).
 - would completely confuse plantlife and animal life... although I'm
sure it would adapt somehow.
 - Faster winds (according to the nasa site). Sounds like that could
be pretty devastating.

* no moonlight
 - will also confuse animals.

* More asteroid strikes (moon deflects some)

* Large deviations in the earth's orbit
 - Must have some effect on the heat of the sun - could lead to
scorching heat or freezing cold.
 - The tropics would no longer necessarily be the closest to the
sun... so climates could suddenly change.

I'd suspect that there is a large possibility that losing the moon
could cause pretty terminal ecological damage to the earth. It seems
that a lot of the weather stability that we enjoy comes from the
interaction of the atmosphere with the moon.


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 5, 2005)

First off the moon isnt small be any means. Its like 1/4 the size of earth right? So you think if it just dissapeared "best scenerio" the earth wouldnt experience a tilt on its axis? Even a slight tilt would be disastrous. Imagine if the equatorial rain forest belt all of a sudden experienced months of cooler weather that killed off its plant life. Or imagine if productive crop lands all of a sudden experienced hotter/dryer weather? Imagine NYNY with an average tempt of 90% year round?

                             And to make it worse there probably wouldnt even be any stability to that either. Since the earth would be under gravitational influence from other orbiting bodies in the solar system. As it is the moon is close enough, and large enough, to influence a stable spin. Without it we'd be fucked!............Rich


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 5, 2005)

I will add that there are many,many "to many" species already on the verge of extinction, due to this savage naked ape that doesn't give a shit about them. Any climatic change in their habitat would speed their extinction. Furthermore, and this wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact I'd probably die too, humans would die in vast quantities due to the interruption of food supply.

                              And not just crop land. Basically anyplace we get food from, that underwent climate change, would lead to an interruption of our food supply's. If just the American breadbasket became un-farmable the world would be fucked! Next you would have wars over food, people eating each other, and eventually you'd end up with Charlton Heston in "Planet of the Rats". I am not talking so much about a Hollywood disaster movie as I am about climatic change that destroyed the food chain. And it would do so in a matter of a lifetime, not billions of years................Rich


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> And to make it worse there probably wouldnt even be any stability to that either. Since the earth would be under gravitational influence from other orbiting bodies in the solar system. As it is the moon is close enough, and large enough, to influence a stable spin. Without it we'd be fucked!............Rich


I understand your other points but I'm not really sure what you mean by this. Earth is already under the gravitational influence of other orbiting bodies, they just don't cause the Earth to accelerate due to their gravity, except for the Sun of course. It's called Newtons Law of Universal Gravitation. So are you saying that if the moon was gone, the Earth would be at the mercy of the gravitational forces of other planets? The equation for gravitational attraction between two bodies is F=G(M1M2/r^2) and G, the gravitational constant doesn't change, it stays at 6.67e-11 newtons-meters squared per kilogram squared. Meaning for the loss of the moon to affect the gravitational pull between planets, there would have to be an increase in mass or a decrease in distances between the two objects, so I'm wondering what made you think it would take the loss of the moon for the Earth to experience gravitational influence from other bodies? Gravitational force is not necessarily the same thing as acceleration due to gravity. For another planet to break Earth from the centripetal force of its orbit around the sun, that planet would have to have incredible mass as well as a decrease in the distance, and the the presence or lack of a moon can not affect this.


----------



## maniclion (Oct 5, 2005)

We can hypothesise all day, but in the end the moon is still there so let's toast the moon and get on with our lives.  No ones going to blow up the moon.  There's no oil in it.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

maniclion said:
			
		

> We can hypothesise all day, but in the end the moon is still there so let's toast the moon and get on with our lives. No ones going to blow up the moon. There's no oil in it.


 haha, that is some funny shit. I know all this is purely hypothetical, but I like having scientific debates with people, until they say stupid shit like "Well I could kick your ass" which Rich hasn't, so its all good.


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 5, 2005)

gocock I must admit, with all my un-educated dumb-ass street cop humility, that I don't know what the fuck your talking about!

                          I understand Universal gravitation. I also understand that the earth is under gravitational influence, as is all matter in the Universe. What Im "not" saying is that earths orbit around the sun would be affected. I'm saying if the moon all of a sudden disappeared it would create instability in earths rotation, which would cause havoc with climatic stability, which would cause planet wide devastation. Maybe even mass extinction.

                           In time the rotation might stabilize, who knows? I don't know! But in the meantime we'd be fucked for sure. And any hunter, as I am, knows that life on earth beats to the moon. Thats why we fisherman study moon patterns. The two days before, and after, a full moon are your best times to catch a trophy fish. Maybe some animals could adopt to no moon. I bet, with life as fragile as it is, most wouldn't.

                          The earth is what? Over 4 billion years old right? And the moon is what, about 3 billion? Imagine the impact such a large body would have in stabilizing the rotation of a planet over that time?


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> gocock I must admit, with all my un-educated dumb-ass street cop humility, that I don't know what the fuck your talking about!
> 
> I understand Universal gravitation. I also understand that the earth is under gravitational influence, as is all matter in the Universe. What Im "not" saying is that earths orbit around the sun would be affected. I'm saying if the moon all of a sudden disappeared it would create instability in earths rotation, which would cause havoc with climatic stability, which would cause planet wide devastation. Maybe even mass extinction.
> 
> ...


 haha, I know what you mean. I don't know if you have or not, but if you ever have or do take an astrophysics course, you will realize how indepth and trippy physics actually is. To understand Newtons law of universal gravitation, you have to also be able to understand Einsteins theory of general relativity, because they both sort of play off of each other. Gravity is emitted as a wave, just like an electrostatic field, so Einstein theorized that gravitational waves move at the speed of light, c, of course force depends on mass and distance. But space has no atmosphere, so gravity works much like light. Light is a constant, its speed can't be changed, and technically so is gravity according to the Gravitational constant, the only thing that changes is the distance between two points and their masses. If Newton and Einstein were correct, and they were, this means that basically everything pulls on everything else, from tiny atoms, to planets, to galaxies, to quasars and beyond, and the two factors that govern the effects of gravity are mass and distance. Everyone has heard that "there is no gravity in space" so why do the planets move? Well there is gravity, but a planet has an incredible amount of mass so the reason humans in space don't start orbiting the sun is because their mass is negligible when compared to a planet. In space, size does not matter, it is mass that matters. Jupiter is much bigger than earth but it's mass is smaller which is why it's farther from the sun than Earth, but Jupiter does have gravity, and it is pulling on all the other planets, and the reason it doesn't pull other planets out of orbit is because the gravitational force of the sun is greater than all the other planets due to its immense mass.To break the force of gravity, an object has to exceed the escape velocity of whatever gravitational force is restricting it. It would be easier to picture these situations if mass was positively correlated to size but it's not. And theory states that the gravitational force of a black hole is inescapable, even for light, because they supposedly have infinite mass and zero volume, but I don't understand that shit.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I will add that there are many,many "to many" species already on the verge of extinction, due to this savage naked ape that doesn't give a shit about them. Any climatic change in their habitat would speed their extinction. Furthermore, and this wouldn't be so bad if it wasn't for the fact I'd probably die too, humans would die in vast quantities due to the interruption of food supply.
> 
> And not just crop land. Basically anyplace we get food from, that underwent climate change, would lead to an interruption of our food supply's. If just the American breadbasket became un-farmable the world would be fucked! Next you would have wars over food, people eating each other, and eventually you'd end up with Charlton Heston in "Planet of the Rats". I am not talking so much about a Hollywood disaster movie as I am about climatic change that destroyed the food chain. And it would do so in a matter of a lifetime, not billions of years................Rich




99% of all species that have lived on this earth are now extinct. To blame that on the disgusting humans is just ignorant.  


.......................uncle Tom


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

ForemanRules said:
			
		

> 99% of all species that have lived on this earth are now extinct. To blame that on the disgusting humans is just ignorant.
> 
> 
> .......................uncle Tom


 Social Darwinism...


----------



## Rich46yo (Oct 5, 2005)

I know all that. I taught myself it like I did many things. You do however lose me with that k=Gh6x2-e+H2O=La1. Tho I guess to really understand this stuff you have to know math.

                             Both theories, however, are not written in stone and are just that "theory's". At least until someone comes up with something better. For instance Newton considered time a constant where-as Einstein proved time is not a constant. Not to diminish Newton, who also developed the math to measure gravitation, but correct me If I'm wrong, didnt Newton believe space was separate from time? Where-as Einstein proved they weren't separate and that gravity is actually a warping of space time?

                       There's a headknocker for you. One might think to travel from one star to another you would just go in a straight line. But the mass of a star is so high that it bends space time and it will take you longer/shorter to reach it then you thought. Not only that but if the mass was large enough, like a black hole, time itself would actually slow down to almost zero.

                    However even Einstein wasn't failure proof as his theory on Universe expansion showed. An interesting question about black holes is are they necessary for a galaxy to form? I know we have found them in the center of many galaxy's but not all right? And isnt this absence of enough mass the arguemnt for dark matter?

                 Anyway..........interesting shit! You would think sinces its all math they would be able to say for sure what would happen to the earths rotation if the moon just disappeared.


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Jupiter is much bigger than earth but it's mass is smaller


Um....no!



> Jupiter is more than twice as massive as all the other planets combined (the mass of Jupiter is 318 times that of Earth).


http://www.nineplanets.org/jupiter.html


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)




----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

Oh good. Foreman is here. He'll certainly add something to this discussion.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

Has anyone looked down at the the Similar Threads?

WTF!


----------



## GFR (Oct 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Oh good. Foreman is here. He'll certainly add something to this discussion.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

Pepper said:
			
		

> Um....no!
> 
> 
> http://www.nineplanets.org/jupiter.html


 Thank you for correcting me Pepper, I should have said more dense, not more massive, because density is mass per unit volume.


----------



## Pepper (Oct 5, 2005)

Yeah, in thinking about it later, I figured that is what you meant.

Notice I avoided the easy USC education joke.


----------



## gococksDJS (Oct 5, 2005)

Rich46yo said:
			
		

> I know all that. I taught myself it like I did many things. You do however lose me with that k=Gh6x2-e+H2O=La1. Tho I guess to really understand this stuff you have to know math.
> 
> Both theories, however, are not written in stone and are just that "theory's". At least until someone comes up with something better. For instance Newton considered time a constant where-as Einstein proved time is not a constant. Not to diminish Newton, who also developed the math to measure gravitation, but correct me If I'm wrong, didnt Newton believe space was separate from time? Where-as Einstein proved they weren't separate and that gravity is actually a warping of space time?
> 
> ...


 Yes, the theory is that there are four dimensions, three dimensions of space and one dimension of time, which also explains why time can not be a constant. The universe is always expanding, so if you shot a beam of light from Earth to another galaxy, this would show you how time isn't a constant. 
 Lets say that the distance from Earth to the other galaxy is exactly 5 billion light years, but the expanding of the universe would mean that the two points were growing apart as that beam of light was traveling through space, so the distance of 5 billion light years at this moment in time will be smaller than that same distance 5 billion light years from now, when the beam of light hits the other galaxy, meaning time is not a constant, but the difficult part comes from this; the term expansion means a passage of time, because it takes time for something to expand, so if time expands then it expands by a certain unit of time, so does time stretch with time? Or does time stretch with space? BUT expansion also requires space to expand into so does the expansion of space depend on space? How can the expansion of space be based on a unit of space? If space expands with time then couldn't you say the expansion of space depends on space and time on time but at what point of origin in time, and since space expands, at what point of space? Then that would mean that spacetime originated from one single point at time zero, meaning that existence was created from nothing, no matter, no time, no energy, nothing, but energy can not be created or destroyed, it only changes form. Which means if you claim that there is an origin of time and space, something would have had to create it, a 5th dimension possibly? Or God? Who the hell knows, but figure it out, and i'm pretty sure you will win the Nobel Prize.


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 7, 2008)

ARNOLD WANTS TO DESTROY THE MOON!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 7, 2008)

IainDaniel said:


> probably alot of chaos with the weather.  The moon also has an impact on the tides.



yea, we would be fucked.

They went over this on a discovery chanel special.  they were showing that the moon moves further from earth's orbit every year.  In some thousands of years, it will be totally out of earth's orbit and life will be ruined.


----------



## danzik17 (Apr 7, 2008)

We're fucked.  Might as well spend the rest of the days we have on the sofa eating chocolate while depressed.


----------



## Hoglander (Apr 7, 2008)

danzik17 said:


> We're fucked.  Might as well spend the rest of the days we have on the sofa eating chocolate while depressed.



No  :  )  Let's get high and watch the light show!!


----------



## lnvanry (Apr 7, 2008)

This scientist thinks the moon was essential for new life:
No Moon, no life on Earth, suggests theory - 18 March 2004 - New Scientist

There is also a community of scientists that believe the moon creates/accelerates the occurrence of earthquakes.

"The Moon keeps the angle between the rotation axis of the Earth and the plane of the orbit of the Earth within a fairly narrow range, so that the strength of the seasons cannot differ too much from its current value.  If the Moon disappeared, then the inclination of the rotation axis of the Earth would vary much more over periods of thousands of years and could get much further away from the upright position, with corresponding greater differences between summer and winter, and hence with great influence on the climate, such as Mars has experienced"
-http://www.astro.uu.nl/~strous/AA/en/antwoorden/maan.html#v389

So in short the seasons would go haywire with the moon and our axis would be very erradic.

gococks....I don't think your science book is going to be a good one.
Rich is right...and I saw the Nova special with the guy who had the 97 Ph.Ds

yeah....pretty much what pepper posted


----------



## The Monkey Man (Apr 8, 2008)

YouTube Video


----------



## kbm8795 (Apr 8, 2008)

If the moon exploded, there would be no more need for the government to provide those free cheese programs.


----------



## maniclion (Apr 8, 2008)

jasone said:


> A genius at work.


Damn out of room on my sig...


----------

